# polished alloy wheel lacquer



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

My Son is refurbishing his alloys but they now need to be lacquered to make them survive the winter. I've used ordinary rattle can lacquer on wheels before and its rubbbish. What do we need to use 2k? Pu?


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Bump. Well two wheels are finished polished just need to know what lacquer to use to protect the polished alloy and should we spray the whole wheel or just the rim? any advice would be much appreciated.
Here's the progress
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=381742


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

im no expert in paint but this forum has helped me lots so trying to give help to others... 1k is very undurable and becomes dull etc pretty quickly very susceptible to chipping in my opinion.. 2 k is defo the way to go (but please be aware of how dangerous it is) heard of a guy flat lining after spraying that in his rather large workshop.. he did live luckily but its very dodgy stuff with the isocyanates etc.. another thing iv been told on here is that 2k has a time frame to be sprayed over base fairly certain if I remember right its within the hour or 2..


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Nice looking Mk1 Fiesta btw, wold love to see some more pics.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

* ignore, just seen the thread....


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

No lacquer will stick properly to fully polished alloy. Manufacturers have a hard enough job on diamond cut wheels which have a slight texture to them. 

Once it does start to fail and it either lifts or starts to corrode underneath you have to strip the whole lot off and start again from scratch.

Best off leaving them bare, accepting they're going to need regular polishing and taking them off as soon as there's any hint that they might be putting salt on the roads.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

What he just said.

Nothing will adhere to a polished finish - it will simply peel (quickly)
To get anything to stay on they would need to be keyed with 2000 to give the new coat something to bite onto.


----------



## Arinb12 (Jul 10, 2012)

Gtechniq c5 wheel sealant. Had mine on polished wheels over winter. Still look great

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Well guys we polished the wheels and then lacquered them with pu stuff from Halfords and after 12k miles they are still perfect.


----------

